# IUI with low sperm count



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi girls,

We have been referred for iui by our consultant and the clinic have contacted me to arrange a wash and swim test for DH. 

He has had 2 SA's and the results were quite low. The first test his count was 3 million sperm and we were told IVF/ICSI was the only option and the second test was 7 million which is when we were told IUI would be possible. I have done abit of research and even 7 million is still very low and not sure now whether we can still have IUI.

Will the wash and swim test help as i have read somewhere that they can use several samples and make one good sample. Is this true? 

Does anyone know whether there is a low sperm count limit where they say no to iui? I have learnt alot from these sites that different clinics do different things and it is abit of a lottery but it is really worrying me that we wont be able to have IUI.

If anyone is in the same situation can you please reply to this and give me some advice as at the moment i feel completely in the dark. The clinic dont seem to like giving out info like this!

I have the results of the 1st test he did (3 million) and the motility is 35%, progression is 2 and normal forms is 10%. It gives me the WHO normal values and i cant tell whether DH's motility, progression etc is good or bad. Please help.

Thanks
Nic
xxx


----------



## kate29thompson (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi - I'm afraid his results sound bad all round...... Motility should be much higher, around 75% and abnormal forms should be below 50%. We were told 10million was the bottom limit for IUI. 

Having said that, my DH has had a 3million result and a 0.3 million result, plus some better ones nearer 20 million so it can vary. He has 85-90% abnormal forms and of those which are ok only 30% are motile, so pretty similar to your DH. That said, anything is poss, we conceived a child naturally after nearly 3 yrs TTC whilst started to down-reg on an IVF cycle!! After another 2 1/2 yrs TTC we are now doing our second cycle of IUI - not heard about them preparing several samples to get the best, hopefully someone else can help you answer that one. We will do IVF next time though as it is a long shot with IUI and low counts.

TBH, if his results continue to be so low I would go for IVF/ICSI.

Kate xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

I was told motility should be above 50%.  

Don't panic - there have been lots of people on this site who claim to have improved sperm results with a variety of vits & supplements.  Do a search & you might find something useful.

Are you paying for iui or is it nhs?

If you are paying it might be better to put the money towards ivf; if not, it might be worth a couple of goes.

If you're still unsure, email nurse Ruth, she's great!!

Good luck,
Hope it all works out for you & DH!
Jess x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

just wanted to say that my dh had  a very low count for years and after going private our consultant put him on very high vitamins which you get on prescription  they are not your normal vits they are very strong and three months later his count went up to normal which istiil can't believe so i would ask your consultant because you never know.i hope you don't mind me butting in,but if it helped us go from ivf to iui it can help anyone.good luck


----------



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

Thank you Kate, Jess and Petal for replying.

I am on a waiting list on the nhs at the moment - we will be contacted re treatment in Jan 06. I am hoping that we can have iui because at the moment we just dont have the money to pay for anything else. I do have money put away for a deposit on a house (we are renting at the moment) but i dont really want to use that.

My consultant told me that she used to lecture at Bristol university about the effects of vitamins on sperm counts and she told us not to bother with any of them. Usually i would try anything and i know that alot of women have said that vits work but she has really put me off using them on DH. Suppose they wont hurt him though.

I will keep trying to get some answers from the clinic and let you know what they say.

Thanks again

Nic
xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

i can't believe that your consultant told you not to use them when  in  cases it has put counts up to normal but maybe some people are different if you don't mind me asking,what did she say about the effects i has


----------



## kay2004 (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi everyone.  New to this site, so hope I am doing this right!

Anyway.  I have been reading your posts and DH has just had his first Sperm test.  It came out at 1.2 million.  I thought we would be heading for IUI, but now I read your posts, is this going to be possible?  He has his second one on Tuesday, so hopefully like yours this might increase?

I have had my bloods done and am waiting for the results, but touch wood, I think I will be ok.

What do you think our best bet is?

Thanks

Kxxx


----------



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi girls,

Sorry petal if i misled you earlier - she didnt say there were any effects of taking vitamins, rather the lack of effects in the sense that studies have proved that they dont increase sperm counts.

I found it hard to believe that because i have heard so many women say different and also if things like vitamins dont help sperm counts then why do things like wearing boxers and no hot baths help - It doesnt make sense if you ask me!!!

Kay, if i was you i would ring the clinic where you will have the treatment. I can never get hold of mine so i have just sent them an e-mail and if they reply i will let you know ok. What did the doc tell you about your next step Kay, did they mention iui or is it something you just thought?

Speak to you soon
Nic
xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Kay - try & contact Ruth the FF nurse - she'll know the answers, she's a little diamond!!

Jess x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

maybe you should ask the nurse and see what she says,i just feel the need to tell everyone about it. so sorry if it seems like i am being like i know best because i don't,it's just that if it worked for us and got us of ivf then i want to help everyone and see if it works for them because we would'nt be on iui now because it was so low


----------

